# Wondering - are we all similar personalities here?



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

me: 
Generally shy
Cautious (Always have been)
Obsessive
Anxiety prone
Bitter and jealous of other people and What they have 
Severely paranoid over my appearance


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

All except the last one.


----------



## intothequarry (May 16, 2015)

Me before DP: Super outgoing, funny, cautious, afraid, happy, sensitive.

Me after DP: Quiet, shy, angry, unhappy


----------



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)

If we're talking specifically about personality type, I'm an INTP.

http://www.personalitypage.com/INTP.html

I've always been really introspective, quiet, and more in my head, but I understand how DP could bring out more introverted behavior in someone that's an extrovert.


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

That sure does sound like myself.


----------



## TheThing345 (May 22, 2015)

Yup that's me absolutely me


----------



## cellardoor (May 27, 2015)

I'm completely different: I never think about things much, I brush feelings off rather than think them through, I'm quite laid back, sense of humour etc... but I think my inability to focus on my feelings and stuff means I've been storing them up for years and my brain can't cope with it!


----------



## imayusa (May 26, 2015)

I'm

shy

an overthinker

It's tough to make decisions sometimes

very little motivation


----------



## peaceful soul (Jun 5, 2015)

i think we are not all z same personality.
i am social , seek for perfection , confident and like to be funny


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

INTx


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Almost everything there is me. I'm always comparing myself to others, always feeling worse than everyone.


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes... everything that you listed plus a few others.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Definitely not in all the specifics...but some things are a general common thing for a lot of us.
I did a poll on personality types a while back...the people most likely to have dp were INTJ's and INT's in general.


----------

